
How do you group or categorize your images in a web project? - truetaurus
How do you group or categorize your images in a web project?<p>In a web project you must have an images directory. Do you just throw in all images or do you group them?
======
easternbeast
For dynamic image content, I prefer organizing them in sub folders that are
logically separate "things" (products, categories, users, etc).

If the amount of images in a folder is high, I create some sub folders
starting named after the first character of the image name - just to make it
more readable for myself.

So, Media/Categories Media/Products/H/headphones.png
Media/Products/K/Keyboards.png

For design/styling images/logos/thumbs, I normally dump them in one or more
folders (again grouped by purpose).

